# Snowblower recommendation, anyone?



## francist (Nov 13, 2019)

Hey guys, had a thought that maybe this might be a good place to ask. I'm looking for a snowblower -- actually at this point I'm just looking for an amount to stick into my upcoming budget next week -- for the odd time that we get snow down here. Before anyone laughs too, too hard, yes we do get snow but obviously not a ton and not regularly. But, I have about 3500 sq metres paved surface over 4 properties that I have to clear when it does and it's starting to add up to a lot of man-hours on the shovels. 

Anybody have any experience with the Yardworks ones from Canuck Tire? I'm kind of leaning towards their two-stage 24" model for around the $1200 mark. Seems like a reasonable size to maneuver around sidewalk frontages as well as open parking surface without compromising one for the other. 

In all probability the thing will probably sit in the shed for 51 out of 52 weeks but that's ok. I look at it kind of like insurance -- most of the time you never use it but when you need to you you're glad you have it.

Thoughts or recommendations?

-frank


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 13, 2019)

"for the odd time that we get snow down here"?  Where are you?


----------



## Hruul (Nov 13, 2019)

His member information says Victoria, I assume B.C.   I have never owned a Yardworks snowblower.  I have a 24" two stage Cub Cadet and I really like it.  Nice maneuverability, it has little paddles under the handles that cut out the drive to the wheel on the same side.  Makes turning much less of a chore.  For as often as you are going to use it, likely won't wear out.  Likely, you will have more of a problem with gas gumming up the carb.  I use premium gas in mine and never have a problem and don't have to add stabilizer of any kind.


----------



## francist (Nov 13, 2019)

Sorry, yes I am in Victoria. I'm used to another forum where my member info automatically displays, my apologies.

Thanks for that Hruul, I'll keep that in mind. I get it about the fuel thing, I've got a spanking new Honda emergency dewatering pump that only gets used for a 15 minute exercise every month. Bought the beast almost three years ago and haven't even had to add fuel yet!

-frank


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 13, 2019)

The ethanol in fuel is whats hardest on small engines. 

Husqvarna and Honda have pretty good reputations, but as mentioned if it’s not heavy usage probably anything will do for quite a few years


----------



## DPittman (Nov 13, 2019)

I have a hunch CalgaryPt will have some valuable input?...?.....


----------



## francist (Nov 13, 2019)

Yeah that's actually what made me think about asking here. I'm pretty sure I can't swing the cost of a Honda past the boss though, otherwise it would be a no-brainer.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 13, 2019)

LOL. Yeah, I love my snowblowers. I do 26 properties in Calgary, and have been using machines since I was a kid. I've had Craftsman, Yamaha, Toro, Honda, Ariens, Husqvarna, Cub Cadet and MTD/Yardworks as well as a bunch of rebranded big box ones. This conversation could go on for days, but to me the first question is 1 or 2 stage.

For your climate I would recommend single stage, not two stage. 90% of people that want or need a blower go in thinking of two stage— but in reality single stage is a better choice for a household that is not an acreage. Single stage cleans much better for 90% of snow conditions: it scrapes down to the ground and is good (depending on the model and brand) for up to a foot. I have a beast of a 2 stage (and have had 3 stage models in the past) that only get used in a small percentage of the storms. For example, my small 5HP single stage never stalled in any Calgary storm. You need to slow down your speed, but it never failed. I did upgrade it to a 7HP single stage model years ago, but it wasn't really necessary. I did it so I could give my smaller 10 year old machine to an elderly friend.

The biggest reason I use my big 2 stage machine is because after 26 properties my back kills me using a single stage. The two stage machine is a beast and there is no back strain, but it doesn't clean down to the sidewalk or driveway perfectly like a single stage does. Single stage machines are my go-to blowers. The big ones are more fun, but in Calgary at least, only needed occasionally or if you are a professional. Two stage ones are almost useless on 1" of snow as the scraper bar rides above the snowline; single stage machines use rubber paddles or augers that sweep the actual sidewalk. Beautiful results!

Take a look at these vids to see what I mean. The first one is in Calgary (not me in the vid). There is 6-8 inches of snow here, and it is wet (closer to what you will get in Victoria).
The second is almost a foot of snow in the states. Same 5HP single stage.
The third is a 7HP single stage.














A GREAT resource is: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/

As you can tell I am a big Honda fan. (Also Yamaha). Toro makes a nice single stage machine as well. Personally I would stay away from the big box ATD/Yardworks, etc. models. Can't count how many of those I have fixed over the years and always when you need them the most. The Hondas, Yamahas and Toro have great resale value if taken care of, and always start. I rebuilt a Honda HS520 including the side skid plates from 16 gauge steel and resold it for 75% of list price 10 years later. I got that price becuase it was a Honda and I sold it during a big snow week when few of the big box machines would start. Great machines.

However if you have gravel or grass to blow, two stage with tracks is best. Otherwise you'll shoot gravel like a machine gun. Also, single stage models are no good on EOD (End of Driveway). That's the concrete like stuff left over after the city plow goes by and hardens like a rock afterwards. For that only a two stage with serrated auger is effective. For some people this is a deal breaker.

Lots of good suggestions on the forum link above, but everyone there is brand loyal and have their favourites. We're just as crazy as car guys.

One last tip: no matter what anyone says all snowblowers clog. In Victoria spray the chute and paddles/augers with Fluid Film when the snow is wet. It will help, but not prevent, clogs.

I have the same userid on that forum if you decide to join or need to chat.

Best of luck! I love Victoria


----------



## francist (Nov 14, 2019)

That's great advice Peter, thank you! 

Fortunately not too much "EOD" here (love that terminology!    and the grass and gravel doesn't get done anyway. Just asphalt, concrete sidewalk, and pavers. All in pretty good shape, and your point about scraping close is well-taken. A lot of what I clear for is foot traffic, so the closer the shave the better.

I'm going to have a look at the videos and rethink my earlier bias. This kind of reminds me of the HSS vs carbide question people often run up against. Just because it sounds beefier doesn't make it right for everything.

Thanks again, I appreciate the insights.

-frank


----------



## DPittman (Nov 14, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> LOL. Yeah, I love my snowblowers. I do 26 properties in Calgary, and have been using machines since I was a kid. I've had Craftsman, Yamaha, Toro, Honda, Ariens, Husqvarna, Cub Cadet and MTD/Yardworks as well as a bunch of rebranded big box ones. This conversation could go on for days, but to me the first question is 1 or 2 stage.
> 
> For your climate I would recommend single stage, not two stage. 90% of people that want or need a blower go in thinking of two stage— but in reality single stage is a better choice for a household that is not an acreage. Single stage cleans much better for 90% of snow conditions: it scrapes down to the ground and is good (depending on the model and brand) for up to a foot. I have a beast of a 2 stage (and have had 3 stage models in the past) that only get used in a small percentage of the storms. For example, my small 5HP single stage never stalled in any Calgary storm. You need to slow down your speed, but it never failed. I did upgrade it to a 7HP single stage model years ago, but it wasn't really necessary. I did it so I could give my smaller 10 year old machine to an elderly friend.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I know so much more about snow blowers now that I feel like I should buy one!  I knew we were going to get some valuable information here!  I hope you don't need a snow blower very often in Victoria but when you do, it will be fun knowing that you have the right machine to handle the job. The right machine makes all the difference in so many tasks.


----------



## Crankit (Nov 14, 2019)

Well I now know more about snowblowers than I have!...thanks for the advice Peter

Wayne


----------



## Tom O (Nov 14, 2019)

I grew up in Victoria one year we got sleds for Xmas but had to wait 3 years to use them on Henderson hill in Oak Bay.


----------



## francist (Nov 14, 2019)

So true.
And then there’s this, from 1996. I think I shovelled for two weeks straight...

My 1962 Buick is right behind this big boxwood, see it? It’s black.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 14, 2019)

Holy cow. What a crazy country we live in. I think the guy with the cowboy hat was just visiting from Calgary. He looks dazed, like he landed in Winnipeg by mistake.


----------



## francist (Nov 14, 2019)

Nope, that’d be me on 4-lanes of Fort Street!   (I was a tad younger then)

-Frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 14, 2019)

Ba ha hah! Priceless!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 14, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Holy cow. What a crazy country we live in. I think the guy with the cowboy hat was just visiting from Calgary. He looks dazed, like he landed in Winnipeg by mistake.


Does anyone go to Winnipeg on purpose?

I’m kidding I’m kidding...


----------



## PeterT (Nov 19, 2019)

I have the same Honda 720 as you CalgaryPT. I love it... 99% of the time. The 1% is days exactly like today - wet snow that is moisture sticky. I believe the technical term is perfect snowball snow. I find it clogs up in the chute regardless of the chute orientation, left/right up/down. When it collects & plugs I have to stop, punch it down from the top. It does a slush turd on the sidewalk, then same deal after another 10 meters. If there is a more than a couple of inches of snow, seems like it has enough velocity to throw & doesn't clog. But seems like when its a nuisance amount, it gets 'chute constipation'. Any recs? Would spraying the chute with teflon do anything? Not sure if other blower designs are any different. I've been a Honda boy forever, this is my second. My brother has my old one which I thought was getting on after 10 years but it starts every time & refuses to die.

My other beef on wet snow days like this is the wheels. I just feel like they should be bigger diameter. The snow binds up & it they just skid like the axle is stalled. I cant change the diameter or it would affect the attitude of the blower itself. Maybe just 'better' wheels?

Like I say, in ordinary winter weather it cleans like a dream, but I dread these wet snow 'spring dump' days.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 19, 2019)

PeterT said:


> I have the same Honda 720 as you CalgaryPT. I love it... 99% of the time. The 1% is days exactly like today - wet snow that is moisture sticky. I believe the technical term is perfect snowball snow. I find it clogs up in the chute regardless of the chute orientation, left/right up/down. When it collects & plugs I have to stop, punch it down from the top. It does a slush turd on the sidewalk, then same deal after another 10 meters. If there is a more than a couple of inches of snow, seems like it has enough velocity to throw & doesn't clog. But seems like when its a nuisance amount, it gets 'chute constipation'. Any recs? Would spraying the chute with teflon do anything? Not sure if other blower designs are any different. I've been a Honda boy forever, this is my second. My brother has my old one which I thought was getting on after 10 years but it starts every time & refuses to die.
> 
> My other beef on wet snow days like this is the wheels. I just feel like they should be bigger diameter. The snow binds up & it they just skid like the axle is stalled. I cant change the diameter or it would affect the attitude of the blower itself. Maybe just 'better' wheels?
> 
> Like I say, in ordinary winter weather it cleans like a dream, but I dread these wet snow 'spring dump' days.




Yup...You're in good company. All your issues have been discussed and will continued to be discussed on the forum link I noted above, probably forever LOL. A bunch of crazy guys talking about this stuff until the cows come home. But here's what we've all concluded:

1) Replace your paddles and scrapper bar when you can fit a paint stir stick beneath them and the pavement (about 1/4"). Or, once you notice in dry snow you are pushing snow in front of the machine instead of blowing it. I used mine for 5 hours today. Never clogged once because the paddles were swapped out just a few weeks ago. What happens is when they wear down, the gap inside the machine allows it to cake up and eventually clog. When paddles are new it shoots out of there like crazy and it has no chance to clog. The heat from the mechanical force on the snow melts it (like we all packed snowballs when we were kids), and it gets too heavy to push out.  New paddles scrape the inside closer and it doesn't cake up. With new paddles this will only happen if you disengage the auger handle before the snow has processed and cleared the chute. So always run the auger a second after you stop or you'll make the problem worse.

I replace my paddles 4-5 times per season. But if you just do your own property, once likely is enough. Seriously—I know it is pricey, but you won't regret it. If you need help, I'm happy to change yours for you. Only buy OEM--the Amazon aftermarket ones aren't reinforced as well and wear down after a couple of runs. Here's a crappy link from my phone on my CCTV screen from this AM—you can see there is no clogging: https://share.icloud.com/photos/09wvb6O-PmwUhY8IEFMSPQzlg

I am pretty sure this will fix the issue for you 90% of the time. A few years ago I got really geeky and made a spreadsheet of the snow season results. What I noticed was that the clogs in all my machines—including my tracked HSS724—occurred at the beginning or end of season. This I suspect is because the snow is wet then. So now I always install new paddles at the beginning of the season even if the old paddles still have life in them. Later in the season as the temperature drops (and if the old paddles are, say, 70% still good) I'll put these back on before another new set. They preform well as long as the snow isn't wet.

2) The general consensus is Fluid Film, not Teflon. For some reason FF just works better and stays on longer.  I spray the chute and all the augers. This AM I sprayed a bunch on. The stuff smells like pork sausage to me, but that's not a bad thing. It does help. Canadian Tire, Princess Auto, etc. all sell it. If you have kids spray it on the bottom of their toboggan or Krazy Karpets. They'll have fun!

I have the same issue with my wheels in wet snow. Some people think it is the exhaust as it seems to happen more on the left wheel than the right. On the earlier model, the 520, it never happened. Same design, just bigger engine. So maybe it is the weight compressing the snow on the wheels? It is a bit of a mystery to everyone, but there is no service bulletin from Honda on it (yet). It's annoying, but only in wet conditions and sure doesn't take away from the best features of the machine. I am going try some different wheels on mine as I love to mod these blowers.

It is also more annoying with old paddles. With new paddles the machine pulls me along faster than I can walk, so you have to be careful. The wheels aren't even being used when this happens.

Oh, and I had a Toro single stage once where the wheels did this too. So it's nothing unique to Honda. Bigger wheels like you suggest would help.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 19, 2019)

Good info Peter. This machine is quite new & low run time on the paddles thus far. But now that you mention your replacement schedule I'm feeling rather guilty & come to think of it - you're right. It tends to pull when new & require more push when wearing. Hmmmm.... Dont disown me but I think I ran the prior model 5 or 6 years without paddle/track replacement. I did the track & paddle rebuild & bit of  tuneup. It ran like a champ another 4 years & that's the one my brother has. I typically do 5 houses on my corner per job.

Another thing on this 720 is I will get the odd clunk on ever so slightly slightly mismatched sidewalk crack. Kind of like your video at 0:16 LOL. I have attributed that to to the new track/blade thingy maybe being a bit low. When I had it in for service I had them look at the setting specifically & they said it was OK, as per factory. My prior Honda didn't do that. But it did get wet snow bunged up though.

I will spend some time reading on that forum, thanks I missed that the first time. I'd like to take you up on the paddle overhaul one day, or pop over when you are doing yours. Maybe it's something I could replicate if I saw how it was done. Thus far servicing has been occasional trips to Pro-Am (Adventure Honda) where I bought it.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 20, 2019)

I have the HS720 also, about 5 years old. I replaced the auger paddles this year for the first time, they were very worn. The scraper blade had enough left on it so I was able to adjust it down to give 1/8" clearance between the the paddles and the ground, which is the spec in the manual. It is a pretty expensive maintenance item as the paddles cost me $65 and the scraper bar would have been another $35. Now that I know how fast they wear I will keep a closer eye on them, the machine performs like new again with the new paddles on it. It was very easy to do but much easier if you get the machine off the ground to work on it. I used my motorcycle lift. I wonder if there is a cheaper source for these parts. I'm sure I pay full retail or more from my local Honda dealer.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Another thing on this 720 is I will get the odd clunk on ever so slightly slightly mismatched sidewalk crack. Kind of like your video at 0:16 LOL. I have attributed that to to the new track/blade thingy maybe being a bit low. When I had it in for service I had them look at the setting specifically & they said it was OK, as per factory. My prior Honda didn't do that. But it did get wet snow bunged up though.
> 
> I will spend some time reading on that forum, thanks I missed that the first time. I'd like to take you up on the paddle overhaul one day, or pop over when you are doing yours. Maybe it's something I could replicate if I saw how it was done. Thus far servicing has been occasional trips to Pro-Am (Adventure Honda) where I bought it.



All single stages catch on sidewalk/paver cracks and clunk. That's normal, no worries. The original ones didn't have replaceable scrapper bars; the whole machine was junk after a couple of years. A nice metal working mod on these Hondas is a custom bracket to hold a small battery and LED light. I have them on all my machines.

I got all my Hondas from Pro-Am. BTW, you'll find the guys on the forum know more about the machines than the salesmen. That forum was instrumental in getting the chute redesigned on the two stage HSS machines recently. Lots of knowledgeable people there.

Enjoy your machine Peter. They are really nice. Just returned from doing the "hood." It looks great.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

John Conroy said:


> I have the HS720 also, about 5 years old. I replaced the auger paddles this year for the first time, they were very worn. The scraper blade had enough left on it so I was able to adjust it down to give 1/8" clearance between the the paddles and the ground, which is the spec in the manual. It is a pretty expensive maintenance item as the paddles cost me $65 and the scraper bar would have been another $35. Now that I know how fast they wear I will keep a closer eye on them, the machine performs like new again with the new paddles on it. It was very easy to do but much easier if you get the machine off the ground to work on it. I used my motorcycle lift. I wonder if there is a cheaper source for these parts. I'm sure I pay full retail or more from my local Honda dealer.


Ha ha. We've got a club!

You are so right about the lift John. The post I did about the Garage Safety Tip came about because I had this machine on my lift and its handle caught the garage door opener and it came crashing down. But they are so much easier to repair when on a lift. On my project list is a mod to the lift table. I'd like to weld some grab hooks or something to specifically hold that machine on the table better.

Happy snowblowing


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 20, 2019)

I have very little experience with a snowblower....quite simply because I found that unless you get to use them before anybody has trod on or driven on the snow, they are a real pain to get any efficiency out of. they just bounce over/skip anything that is packed down or stuck to the concrete/pavement....meaning you have to remove the snow before any foot traffic packs it down.

  I sold all the blowers (one small electric that was totally useless and a double stage Honda that quite simply was a sh!t load of work to operate), now I use a simple dozer, front mounted on a riding mower, mine is a very efficient (read that as expensive) Kubota tractor but the same efficiency can be achieved with a very simple Craftsman or comparable mower for not much more money then your specified blower option ....much better job done and almost effortless to operate.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> ....meaning you have to remove the snow before any foot traffic packs it down.
> 
> I sold all the blowers (one small electric that was totally useless and a double stage Honda that quite simply was a sh!t load of work to operate), now I use a simple dozer, front mounted on a riding mower, mine is a very efficient (read that as expensive) Kubota tractor but the same efficiency can be achieved with a very simple Craftsman or comparable mower for not much more money then your specified blower option ....much better job done and almost effortless to operate.


Yup. You're dead right. That's why municipal bylaws (Calgary's included) exempts snow removal from their Noise/Community Standards Bylaw for 48 hours after the snowfall. If you get it early in the AM before people crush if down, it blows easily.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 20, 2019)

My parents got a Chinese clone of probably a Honda powered blower with I believe is 10hp motor about 8 or 9 years ago. It has electric and manual start with multiple forward and back speeds (so two stage). Cost was $250 back then off ad in Kajiji and it needed new ignition (otherwise new - damaged new stock). Main problem is forgetting to take care of the battery and as already mentioned ethanol fuel with associated water. It is at least 30" wide maybe 36". It easily can clear a foot of snow, even more. It is a beast. Total overkill for Calgary. Throws snow at least 30ft away. It is well over 200lbs. 

To be honest for Calgary a sweeper is much better option due to icing being a bigger problem - but in ON sometimes you did get huge snow drop and blower was better - not sure about Victoria BC.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 20, 2019)

I’ve heard about the ethanol thing but how do you mitigate it? I buy premium for the mower & blower for no particular reason. I just try & keep my fuel cans small so summer gasoline doesn’t go stale & winter gas is supposedly seasonally adjusted. I haven’t had a fuel issue but it’s important to shut the fuel valve off after each session I’ve found, or it can be an icing issue.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

PeterT said:


> I’ve heard about the ethanol thing but how do you mitigate it? I buy premium for the mower & blower for no particular reason. I just try & keep my fuel cans small so summer gasoline doesn’t go stale & winter gas is supposedly seasonally adjusted. I haven’t had a fuel issue but it’s important to shut the fuel valve off after each session I’ve found, or it can be an icing issue.


You mitigate it by not buying ethonol fuel. Shell and Co-op sell ethanol free fuels (premium). If you don't want to do this buy regular fuel then add a stablizer like Stabil (Canadian Tire) to the fuel. I bought an ultrasonic cleaner for carb bowls partially to deal with these issues. But you don't see them with ethanol free fuel if you buy it, or with Stabil added to regular fuel.

Here's the list of stations across Alberta (with links to Canada and the USA) with ethanol free fuel: https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=AB


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

Just checked my can—Shell calls their ethanol free version _Nitro_:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2019)

And always drain the carb bowl at end of season. Either run it dry after shutting off the fuel valve, or drain the bowl by removing it (mark its orientation with a scratch mark first), or using the drain screw if so equipped. If it does clog up from the ethanol fuel, you'll need a good cleaning, especially the emulsion tube inside the carb jet.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 20, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> And always drain the carb bowl at end of season. Either run it dry after shutting off the fuel valve, or drain the bowl by removing it (mark its orientation with a scratch mark first), or using the drain screw if so equipped. If it does clog up from the ethanol fuel, you'll need a good cleaning, especially the emulsion tube inside the carb jet.


Those tags on your gas cans- if they were held on with a metal wire I could maybe explain this better.
Tag wire is smaller than a paper clip or mechanics wire, it’s straight when it’s new and flexible. We always used it on the small carbs for seats, jets, and fuel passageways. 

If you’re brave enough to pinch one of your wifes crochet needles they work well for pulling out the small rubber seats


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 21, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> Those tags on your gas cans- if they were held on with a metal wire I could maybe explain this better.
> Tag wire is smaller than a paper clip or mechanics wire, it’s straight when it’s new and flexible. We always used it on the small carbs for seats, jets, and fuel passageways.
> 
> If you’re brave enough to pinch one of your wifes crochet needles they work well for pulling out the small rubber seats


I’m not brave enough. Did you ever hear the song “Rhiannon” by Fleetwood Mac? My wife is Welsh too, and would put a Welsh curse on me if I meddled in her stuff


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 24, 2019)

Don’t ask me any questions about how to crochet, but if you need help with a carburetor I might be some use 
I don’t even know if those are for crocheting! But the hook end works great to pop out rubber seats 
That’s what I meant by tag wire, too


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 26, 2019)

Back when I lived in Edmonton I had a 500' long driveway that used to drift over something fierce. 
I bought a 15 hp John Deere self-propelled blower with electric start (no way can a mere mortal pull start a 15 hp mother at -10C) 
It was an amazing machine, perhaps a bit much for here but big bragging rights


----------



## francist (Nov 26, 2019)

Haha, I just bought the Honda 720 this morning. 

-f


----------



## DPittman (Nov 26, 2019)

David_R8 said:


> Back when I lived in Edmonton I had a 500' long driveway that used to drift over something fierce.
> I bought a 15 hp John Deere self-propelled blower with electric start (no way can a mere mortal pull start a 15 hp mother at -10C)
> It was an amazing machine, perhaps a bit much for here but big bragging rights


Holy cow a 500' driveway!  A stretch that long needs a blower that big!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 26, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> That’s what I meant by tag wire, too


Tag wire is super handy stuff to have around, you're right. Not just carbs, but O/A tips as well. Hurts like heck when you stab yourself with it though. So yeah...don't do that.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 27, 2019)

francist said:


> Haha, I just bought the Honda 720 this morning.
> 
> -f


Good for you. I'm often reluctant to make specific recommendations for things this pricey. But in the case of these single stage Hondas, I know you will love it. Great investment for your back. Watch out for "neighbour creep" — that urge to do the whole street because it is so much fun.

Wishing you some deep snow in Victoria this year 

Congrats!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 27, 2019)

DPittman said:


> Holy cow a 500' driveway!  A stretch that long needs a blower that big!


Yes it was a 3.5 acre lot and the house was at the back of the lot, close to the main road allowance. The county would not allow the original owner to build proporty access off the main road so it had to go the the subdivision road which was at the front.


----------



## francist (Jan 15, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Wishing you some deep snow in Victoria this year



Looks like you got your wish! We got hammered pretty good last night -- 18" at my place and a foot or so at work. The little Honda's working like a champ though, am I ever glad I listened to your recommendation! I have about 3000 sq metres over four properties and it's just the ticket.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 15, 2020)

Is that the commercial model?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 15, 2020)

Glad you are happy. I'm always hesitant because everyone is different, but in the case of these machines I'm confident in their performance. Good for you. I know the guy down the street from me has a big box 2 stage and it hardly moves the snow. My 720 shoots it so far it crosses the street it lands on his sidewalk. He finally gave in two weeks ago and traded in his 2 stage for a single stage. He got a Toro, which are very nice, but I still prefer the Hondas. Great resale value, just like their cars. Enjoy your new machine. 

For your first mod you should add an LED light. Here's the link from the snowblower forum with my mod. I did the same on a previous Honda (the 520):

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/143281-led-light-new-hs720-commercial.html
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/130714-pic-led-light-added-hs520.html


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 15, 2020)

@francist We got about a foot. Light snow though so it was not too bad to clear. 
Awesome for testing a new 'blower!


----------



## francist (Jan 15, 2020)

@CalgaryPT  Yes, I believe it is. It was the only one SG Power had on the floor so I just said I would take it. I figure it’s paid for itself already today, and I wish you could have seen the look of absolute astonishment and gratitude as I roared down the sidewalk to talk care of an elderly lady trying to get her frontage cleared with a garden spade.

@David_R8 Indeed it was good snow for blowing, although I looked pretty “frosty” after about two hours behind the machine! It’s pretty heavy now though boy.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 15, 2020)

Yes, it is. The commercials have that handle; the residentials have the fancy manual joysticks for the chute. I have the commercial as well. Personally I like the commercial machines better. Those fancy joysticks freeze up and are overrated. Just another thing to break. Commercials also have the GX instead of the GC engine, which is why the pros like them. Better resale value too.

Happy snowblowing. You'll be the hero in the hood for a few days


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 16, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> @francist We got about a foot. Light snow though so it was not too bad to clear.
> Awesome for testing a new 'blower!



Who needs a snow blower when you have a lawn chair

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...-chairs-to-remove-it/sharevideo/6123366650001


----------



## francist (Jan 16, 2020)

Now that’s innovative spirit for you! I thought the guy using his hockey stick was bad...


----------



## Perry (Jan 16, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Who needs a snow blower when you have a lawn chair
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...-chairs-to-remove-it/sharevideo/6123366650001


Home depot probably run out of snow shovels.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 16, 2020)

I think I just burst a blood vessel trying to suppress my laughter.

Only thing that would have made it better is if it were signed, "Mrs. _ROOOOOOXXXXXXXanne_ Thompson."


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2020)

PeterT said:


> ...My other beef on wet snow days like this is the wheels. I just feel like they should be bigger diameter. The snow binds up & it they just skid like the axle is stalled. I cant change the diameter or it would affect the attitude of the blower itself. Maybe just 'better' wheels?
> ...


FYI...

Just an update on this thread for those Honda owners here ( @PeterT , @francist , @John Conroy ). I was on the Honda forum this AM and a fellow in the USA advises that Honda has recalled the wheels due to this issue. I'm pleasantly surprized. Having said this, I've seen this happen before; they recall something in the USA, but it takes a year or more to trickle up here. As my dealer says, "they probably sell more snowblowers in Florida than we sell in all of Canada LOL." So I contacted my dealer here in Calgary, and they haven't heard of the issue yet—nor do they have any recalls on file. The best thing to do is to have your serial # on hand and give it to your dealer once in a while if your machine is still in warranty.

The thread on the Snowblower forum is here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/threads/hs720-am-wheels-stuck.103018/page-2#post-1744723

I'm just awaiting clarification on the part numbers he listed as Honda has a nasty habit of sometimes reusing these, but updating the part. I'm assuming they just changed the tread pattern on the wheel to mitigate the issue. I can't speak to the credibility of the poster as he is a new member on the snowblower site. 

So if the issue bothers you enough, there may be a solution on the horizon.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 20, 2020)

Good info Pete. Coincidentally I just made a mental note to lurk on the forum(s) you referenced. Interesting that you tried some wheels with similar results. My gut feel is that they could perhaps benefit from some softer durometer rubber, but maybe there are downsides to that. Especially if it affects the angle of the machine or the scraper blade. I'm not sure exactly what wears or goes out of adjustment but I've noticed I'm doing more pushing vs what I recall is a slight pull when its new & set up right. Most of my sidewalks are in decent shape & I've tried to memorize where the mini fault lines are but the odd time I still manage to hit them & maybe part of the issue. I was actually planning on a tune up visit to Adventure Honda where I bought it, but combination of early snow dump & other life issues getting in the way.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2020)

PeterT said:


> ... I'm not sure exactly what wears or goes out of adjustment but I've noticed I'm doing more pushing vs what I recall is a slight pull when its new & set up right. Most of my sidewalks are in decent shape & I've tried to memorize where the mini fault lines are but the odd time I still manage to hit them & maybe part of the issue. I was actually planning on a tune up visit to Adventure Honda where I bought it, but combination of early snow dump & other life issues getting in the way.


The push vs. pull symptom is because you need new augers. Classic symptom in fact. When you first get new paddles, they should pull you almost too fast.

WRT fault lines—don't worry about them. I've smacked thousands of them over the years. I do it constantly. The machine is made to take the bangs. Just replace the scrapper bar when you replace the paddles, you'll be fine. If you are on a bad section of sidewalk where every crack hangs it up, just ease up on the angle of attack a bit so that the machine slides over them easier. If your rubber paddles (augers) are in reasonable shape they will still catch the snow even if you've eased up on the angle. After you get back to more even pavement, you can tilt it forward as usual.

But what you're describing is a paddle replacement issue I'm almost positive...nothing to do with the wheels or alignment.

The wheel issue is still curious to me though. You may be right about the type of rubber. It isn't a huge thing for me, just an annoyance. I'll keep looking into it and when I'm confident I can buy the new style wheels I will and report back. I know the old ones are discontinued, but haven't found the new ones yet. As an update Adventure Honda tells me if it is a true recall, even out of warranty, Honda pays for the new parts and install if necessary.

I've always wondered if filling in the tread pattern with some compound would solve the issue. But my tests with lawn mower wheels contradict the tread theory. So your thoughts on the rubber itself maybe closer to a solution. If there were more flexibility in the rubber, perhaps it would make the snow and ice break off???? It certainly won't affect the scraper bar angle as the machine rides off the wheels and entirely on the scraper bar when blowing snow. In fact, the paddles pull the machine along (hence its moniker "semi self-propelled") assuming they are within spec and not worn down too much.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 20, 2020)

Free project snowblower to giveaway.  Your euphoria has inspired me


A vintage john Deere 832. Motor needs work/ might be pooched. It ran but “sparked” a few years back. Buddy was throwing it out, couldn’t watch him do it. This thing is all metal
















Msg me if there are any takers




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Nov 20, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Just an update on this thread for those Honda owners here


Hmm, thanks for that Pete. I can’t recall if I experienced that scenario last year or not — I did run the machine myself for several hours but after that my guys used it. And, well, my snow season is pretty short compared to you guys so some of those patterns may be more difficult for me to spot. I’ll keep a closer eye this year though, I’ll be running it a lot more if we do get a dump. We’re laying off 16 of 22 staff due to COVID impact so my department drops down to 2. Yee-ha.

-frank


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2020)

francist said:


> Hmm, thanks for that Pete. I can’t recall if I experienced that scenario last year or not — I did run the machine myself for several hours but after that my guys used it. And, well, my snow season is pretty short compared to you guys so some of those patterns may be more difficult for me to spot. I’ll keep a closer eye this year though, I’ll be running it a lot more if we do get a dump. We’re laying off 16 of 22 staff due to COVID impact so my department drops down to 2. Yee-ha.
> 
> -frank


Just heartbreaking to hear about all these layoffs. I feel so badly for families.


----------



## francist (Nov 20, 2020)

I know. I don’t have much time left (working I mean) but it’s hard when you see young single moms get the axe after nearly ten years of service.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 20, 2020)

Jd 832. - gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyTK (Nov 22, 2020)

I went with Toro this time and went with the joy stick as I hated have to crank my Ariens by reaching over the control panel. We can get significant snow falls here in ski country, but my house is located just a few hundred feet from Georgian Bay and favorable winds for most part carry large snow falls to the next town. Was scaled back to a 28" because if the wife parks the car to far over, I hated having to go out and start it and try to move it when we had a large accumulation.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2020)

Congrats. Good for you. Toro makes some nice machines.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Nov 22, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Congrats. Good for you. Toro makes some nice machines.


Not sure if I will miss the extra 2" was looking at a 34" ha wanted to only do a few less passes originally when upgrading.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 22, 2020)

23 year old two stage craftsman 29” for me. Bought it new, back when sears did their own delivery

10.5 HP tecumseh , maybe 5 oil changes, original plugs , starts on second pull religiously

Only consumable part was a single sheer bolt after I put a piece of 2x4 through it


Had to reinforce the plastic chute with some sheet metal and rivets.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 22, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> 23 year old two stage craftsman 29” for me. Bought it new, back when sears did their own delivery
> 
> 10.5 HP tecumseh , maybe 5 oil changes, original plugs , starts on second pull religiously
> 
> ...


Sweet. The very first blower I owned I was ten or eleven years old. I bought it with a "loan" from my dad so I could make money clearing the local hockey rink in Glendale (Calgary). It was an old Craftsman "Driftbreaker" 3-Stage machine that had no muffler—which was part of the attraction. I thought I was the coolest kid in town.

Turns out I wasn't, but at least I felt like it when I was behind that machine. Good memories


----------



## JohnnyTK (Dec 3, 2020)

Well, now thinking I should have bought the turning feature. Body is telling me this would have been a good idea, but mind is telling me that this is just something else that I will just have to fix in the future.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm still using my grandpa's snow blower.  LOL


----------



## PeterT (Dec 21, 2020)

Well since Pete coached me through paddle & scraper bar replacement on my Honda 720C what a month ago, there has been no snow to test my handiwork - until tonight. At first it went pretty good. I could feel the new rubber really gripping the pavement & throwing the snow. I have some dang sidewalk fault lines that give me an abrupt jar when I forget where they are & my now lower setting scraper is finding these even easier now. After some running it seemed to smooth out (paddles wearing in). 

Then after a while it felt like I was pushing again. This time I looked down and my wheels were completely stationary just dragging on the sidewalk with a 1/4" cake of ice on the tread. Like Fred Flintstone wheels. That would explain it. They spin completely free on the axle but it was the perfect snowball making conditions so they get oblong & just skid. Grrr, I've experienced this before. Generally wet snow the Honda Doth Not Like. Pete said he tried different wheels which weren't much better. You cant vary the height too much I suspect or it will mess up the angle of attach geometry. I got thinking about something like 1/8" soft rubber kind of like a big rubber band the width of the wheel. Maybe if its soft & deformable vs the hard plastic maybe the ice couldn't get a good structural bond & would never build up? Any ideas?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 21, 2020)

PeterT said:


> Well since Pete coached me through paddle & scraper bar replacement on my Honda 720C what a month ago, there has been no snow to test my handiwork - until tonight. At first it went pretty good. I could feel the new rubber really gripping the pavement & throwing the snow. I have some dang sidewalk fault lines that give me an abrupt jar when I forget where they are & my now lower setting scraper is finding these even easier now. After some running it seemed to smooth out (paddles wearing in).
> 
> Then after a while it felt like I was pushing again. This time I looked down and my wheels were completely stationary just dragging on the sidewalk with a 1/4" cake of ice on the tread. Like Fred Flintstone wheels. That would explain it. They spin completely free on the axle but it was the perfect snowball making conditions so they get oblong & just skid. Grrr, I've experienced this before. Generally wet snow the Honda Doth Not Like. Pete said he tried different wheels which weren't much better. You cant vary the height too much I suspect or it will mess up the angle of attach geometry. I got thinking about something like 1/8" soft rubber kind of like a big rubber band the width of the wheel. Maybe if its soft & deformable vs the hard plastic maybe the ice couldn't get a good structural bond & would never build up? Any ideas?


Not sure if you saw the post on the snowblower forum but a guy in the USA says Honda brought out new wheels. I've been following it but there's no data yet on how they work. To me they just look like a different tread. I was hoping for different material like you. The wheels aren't available here yet...I'm suspicious the tread won't solve the problem.

If it is any consolation, I think it is just a function of the small wheels and the wet snow. When you are blowing the wheels don't even contact the sidewalk anyways. I've owned lots of single stage machines, including Toros (which are good too). They all do it in these conditions. Before you go out spray some Fluid Film on the wheels—but do it outside. You don't want the stuff on your garage floor...you'll be slipping forever.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes, you did mention new wheels might be in the works. That's a good idea about the spray. I see that Fluid Film is a wax based product. Do people just spray it on even if the wheels are wet or icy? I put some methanol in a spritzer bottle for some of the control mechanisms when they ice up. I probably have 5 different kinds of mold release agent from composites days. I know I have some teflon spray which is pretty o-stick to anything - think that would be similar? It has some kind of solvent carrier, maybe that might help get to the wheel.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 21, 2020)

The general consensus amongst snow blower geeks and pros is that Fluid Film works better than Teflon. Teflon will work, but Fluid Film tends to stay on augers, chutes, wheels, etc. longer. By AM you may not need it if the temp drops. But the wet stuff is the issue right now.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 21, 2020)

Ya I bet you are right. Sometimes its just perfect crap conditions where the white stuff sticks. Never an issue at low temps.

I thought about a diverter wedge but there's not much of anything to mount it to.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry - forgot part of your question. Spray it on BEFORE you go out, when the wheels are dry. It kind of bonds to and stays on the surface of them. When you go out it repels the snow (somewhat). You'll see a more dramatic effect with the augers and chute than with the wheels though.

I like your diverter wedge concept, and wonder if mounting it in the other direction as a scraper might be another approach. I notice the issue when I go to drag the machine backwards; this way it would clear the snow off the wheel anytime you pulled back on the machine—like an ice or boot scraper.

Both approaches are worth some pondering over a coffee. I may pull out my bigger tracked Honda tomorrow AM. When there is wet snow like this, I prefer to let it fall over night and get out there at 7AM or so—while it is colder and the school kids haven't crushed it down yet.

You'd think a couple of guys on a metalworking forum would be able to figure out a mounting solution eh?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> When there is wet snow like this, I prefer to let it fall over night and get out there at 7AM or so—while it is colder and the school kids haven't crushed it down yet.



I don't think you have to worry about the school kids this year


----------



## PeterT (Dec 21, 2020)

You're right, I probably back up 40% of the time so maybe 2 plates so its cleaning either way. Maybe if they were like 1/8" steel plates the width of wheels, slightly offset from the wheel OD. Maybe the side frame could act as the mounting point. But I just don't know anyone with metal fab skills HaHa.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 22, 2020)

Disc scrapers are standard equipment on all Disc Harrows. They are very effective and indispensable in certain soil conditions.






Something like that would certainly work on your snow blower wheels. I would make the main bracket out of 1/8” to 1/4” flat bar with some 18 gauge scraper paddles that are adjustable to just clear the wheel by no more than a credit card width. It should keep them free of snow in wet conditions.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 22, 2020)

Could you make a set of tire chains for your snow blowers? That would be a fun project this winter


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 22, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Could you make a set of tire chains for your snow blowers? That would be a fun project this winter


They aren't drive wheels. In fact they don't get used when the machine's augers are engaged and it's blowing. The augers drag the machine into the snow. I think the wheels are too small for chains...kinda like when a rock gets stuck under a shopping cart wheel.

I actually like contemplating little problems like this. I think my insomnia needs something to process when I'm too tired to do useful activities.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 22, 2020)

The old craftsman paid for itself tonight. 

Two tanks of fuel back to back. 36” drifts x 400’ long x 25’ feet wide

I need to work on shielding the carb and exhaust better. That’s my noodling activity for tonight

Threw some gravel, but no 2x4 wedges or lag bolts so all good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Dec 22, 2020)

The temperature dropped on Blower Round-2 this evening. No more wheel ice buildup or skidding. This was the first time I could see my paddle & scraper replacement in action. Ran like a champ.

PT has seen these pics but attached for your viewing enjoyment. What he suggested was overdue paddle wear was that in addition to deeper issues upon inspection. My scraper bar was worn badly on one side to the point it split. I ran over my neighbors cord a while back & I think it bent the metal housing which then misaligns the plastic scraper bolted on the edge. So everything was out of whack. I managed to straighten the metal pretty close & now its operating much better. As I was taking it apart some interesting shrapnel fell out. I'll be doing inspection & maintenance more often now for sure.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 22, 2020)

PeterT said:


> The temperature dropped on Blower Round-2 this evening. No more wheel ice buildup or skidding. This was the first time I could see my paddle & scraper replacement in action. Ran like a champ.


Yup, that's what most of us find. The wet stuff is the issue.

If it makes you feel any better, I snapped a shear pin on my bigger tracked two stage Honda this AM, seconds after this pic was taken. Someone left a hunk of wood on the sidewalk buried under the snow and I hit it. 15 min. fix—but still...time wasted.

BTW...there's a guy who tried machining scraper bars from AL for the 520 and 720 machines. Don't do it. There isn't any shock from them and he bend his machine pretty bad after hitting sidewalk expansion gaps. The polyethylene Honda make the bars from does have some give, but it gets brittle over time. When they are new they absorb some of the energy; but as they age they get brittle and can split or shatter, which can lead to a bent auger housing like you had. I'm not saying that was the cause, but it's on the short list. Always change your scraper bar with new paddles, and trying to squeeze too many uses from the bars can result in housing damage if they shatter or split when you clunk a sidewalk crack.  Consider them a consumable as well as the augers.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

Damn, I almost had to get out the shovel this morning but by the time I had my second coffee it was almost gone so I didn't bother. lol


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2020)

I asked a friend who also does not for prophet snow blowing how much he did today.  His response...…...

"Tooooooo f....cking much and I'm not done!!!@"


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

"" --- uh,,,, to close to home?


----------



## Tom O (Dec 22, 2020)

We had 2 busses stuck 50 feet apart doing the 45 degree thing.


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 22, 2020)

The mountain pass (Malahat) was shut down for a while, a semi spin out and the usual morons on summer tires.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 23, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> "" --- uh,,,, to close to home?


Anytime someone gets to enjoy a coffee and I don't, it's too close to home.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 23, 2020)

Busses are still there too quick service or what!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 7, 2021)

Awhile back, @kevin.decelles had an old snowblower he saved from going to the junk  up for takers.  I took. The price was right (free) and I figured I didn't have much to loose and I would likely enjoy the project.  
It wasn't even known if the engine was salvageable or not at the beginning but the rest of the machine appeared to be reasonable and complete so I figured it might even be worth the price of a new engine if need be because it was a well built old machine  (1975).  

I tinkered, cleaned, tuned, straightened, de- gunked, welded, m








achined (a little) and replaced and painted until I was content.

Items I took care of were:
Made new skids/ shoes
Straightened bent auger and impeller
Straightened and welded housing
New bushings all around and made a new bushing holder
Unseized axle ( big job) 
Straightened  (but not quite enough) the handlebars
Overhauled carb
Cleaned and coated inside of rusty gas tank
Heli coiled numerous engine bolt holes
New shave plate
New paint and decals.

I really enjoyed the project as it was low priority and I really didn't have much of a budget for it anyhow so it made it fun to be able to fix something with out spending much money.  
I pleased with how it turned out especially considering it is a 46 year old machine!  Now if it would only snow.


----------



## francist (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow, beautiful job!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 7, 2021)

That looks brand new, good work.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 7, 2021)

Does it run????  Hahahaha - just kidding with you - looks beautiful!!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 7, 2021)

Great job. Really nice work.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 7, 2021)

Got a before picture to post?


----------



## DPittman (Jan 7, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Does it run????  Hahahaha - just kidding with you - looks beautiful!!


Yes it seems to run fine now, although I haven't been able to work it at all.  I could see that the valves/head was quite carboned up but was afraid of pulling the head of to clean in fear of a head bolt snapping.  I ran gas and oil cleaners through and ran and it seems to have mostly cleared up .  The tin work on the engine is still a bit rough, its been bent and brazed but still functional.  
Let it snow!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 7, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Let it snow!



DON'T SAY THAT!!! We're still plugged up from the last dump


----------



## DPittman (Jan 7, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Got a before picture to post?


Post #53  in this thread


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't believe its the same machine.  Fantastic job.  

They do not build them like that anymore, good to see it going back into service.  I'd like another 3 feet of snow here.  Snow machines are underused so far.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 7, 2021)

We have about 3 feet on the ground. At Christmas until Jan 1 it was plowing everyday - I like the break - LOL.   So far no snow til late next week - gives me more time on the BBQ


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 7, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> I'd like another 3 feet of snow here.  Snow machines are underused so far.



Jeepers..... our alleys and side roads are still plugged up.  AND you want MORE


----------



## Hruul (Jan 8, 2021)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 18, 2021)

Thought of you Peter


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 18, 2021)

Bofobo said:


> Thought of you Peter View attachment 13376



It's missing the beer coffee cup holder.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 18, 2021)

Buy Cheap...... buy Twice. My dad bought a Honda in 1982 and it is still running as well as the day he bought it. I’d say 2 Stage because you don’t have to push it. And the reason you truly have a snowblower makes itself apparent on the 2 days you REALLY need it! I know it will cost you, but find me a post on this forum where anyone said..... “I have too much shop space, I have too big a milling machine or I wish my tools were less powerful and of lesser quality”. Honda all the way. (If you listen quietly on a cold dark winters eve, you can hear that yard works snowblower “rusting” in someones garage). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 18, 2021)

TOBARApprentice said:


> (If you listen quietly on a cold dark winters eve, you can hear that yard works snowblower “rusting” in someones garage).


LOL. Sounds like the unknown stanza from a Robert Service poem. Too funny.


----------



## MW/MC (Feb 20, 2021)

I used to have a mtd 26”8hp
Brand new in 2014 I live in Edmonton found it to big a cumbersome for our house I had a bit of “tim the tool man Taylor “ the day I bought it 
Needless to say I sold and bought a toro 621q single stage and I absolutely love it !!!


----------

